
Static analysis of Apache Hive source code - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/company/pvs-studio/blog/463753/
======
__jf__
From the article:

 _This check of Hive revealed quite a few defects and suspicious fragments. If
the authors of Apache Hive come across this article, we 'll be glad to help
with the hard job of improving the project._

